# Hello From Guerneville CA



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello Steve, Welcome to beekeeping


Saw your quote.........."Locally adapted survivor stock. These queens are daughters of queens that have been living untreated for several years in our California Coastal climate."


Great marketing slogan for bee sales. Might be a little misleading depending on what your expecting. 


Are you under the assumption that these bees you are purchasing will need nothing and they will "survive?" Will the seller give you your money back if they die from mites or nosema or some related viral infestation? If not what are you expecting? 

What percentage of the hives does the producer of these queens replace each year through splits or nucs in his own operation? 

Does he do nothing or is there some form of manipulation to the hives that he does that he does not consider a treatment? 

Does he raise the queens himself or have someone else do it for him? 

What drones are these "survivors" mating with? Untreated ones or piles of drones from moms who drink tactic like its the last call at the bar? Ask the folks on here how long queens really last now days. 

Are these queens really daughters from 3-5 year old queens? 



I'm sure Barry doesn't allow wagers on this forum but if he did I would love to place a bet that something will cause the demise of these hives within 30 months ( more likely 18-24) if you do nothing? Keep us posted. 

Have fun. Working with bees can bring a lot of joy if you like it. Be prepared to start over again and again.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! And good luck!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)

Honey-4-All said:


> Hello Steve, Welcome to beekeeping
> 
> 
> Saw your quote.........."Locally adapted survivor stock. These queens are daughters of queens that have been living untreated for several years in our California Coastal climate."
> ...


Hi Honey-4-All,

You sure have a lot of ?'s I can't answer . To be honest I ordered the bees upon my first visit to the store with little prior knowledge of bee keeping. I was given three package options. Here are the other two.



> Three Pound Package of workers with Italian Open Mated Queen.
> Italians are ideal for a temperate Mediterranean climate and are known for their large numbers and ability to capitalize on early nectar flows.
> 
> Three Pound Package with Carniolan Open Mated Queen.
> Carniolans are ideal in a cooler or higher altitude climate and are known for their over wintering ability with small clusters.​


I picked the local bees because I thought they would be more apt to survive being raised in the same area. I realize from the reading I have done so far that I will be doing a lot of interacting to give my bees the best chance for survival and I assume there still is a chance they won't. The package doesn't come with a guarantee and I'm not expecting one. I know two people who keep bees and both have purchased their bees from this store. One of which took three years before their bees took the other lost his first bees this winter. I'm the type of person who dislikes defeat so I will be doing all I can to keep my colony alive! Thanks for your welcome and thought provoking questions. I'll keep you all posted with photos.


----------

